# Fisher Wiring Diagram for Tundra



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey guys - I'm gearing up to install truck side wiring for a Fisher HT (2016) on a 2016 Toyota Tundra (5.7L, Double Cab TSS). The plow has Halogen Lights.

I'm seeing one wiring diagram for my vehicle that implements a motor relay... and one for my truck that does NOT feature a motor relay - wired straight to battery. Can anyone shed light on this? I bought the plow from a fella that had it on an 18' Tundra.. he gave me everything he claims to have had.... Not sure if he forgot to take the motor relay off or if this truck doesn't require one.

Thanks very much for reading


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

technical14 said:


> Hey guys - I'm gearing up to install truck side wiring for a Fisher HT (2016) on a 2016 Toyota Tundra (5.7L, Double Cab TSS). The plow has Halogen Lights.
> 
> I'm seeing one wiring diagram for my vehicle that implements a motor relay... and one for my truck that does NOT feature a motor relay - wired straight to battery. Can anyone shed light on this? I bought the plow from a fella that had it on an 18' Tundra.. he gave me everything he claims to have had.... Not sure if he forgot to take the motor relay off or if this truck doesn't require one.
> 
> Thanks very much for reading


It has nothing to do with the truck - the HT plow uses a 2 plug setup that does not have a motor relay under the hood. It's located on the plow under the plastic cover.


----------



## technical14 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah I thought I was looking at a solenoid under this plastic shroud! Thanks man I appreciate the response.


----------

